# Trying to ID weed in Oat hay



## fastline (Mar 2, 2013)

I first thought it was Barley but now think otherwise. Oats are probably 18" tall and this weed towers over at about 3ft tall. Single stem with small seed head similar to Barley. Seeds are no where near the size of Wheat.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Sounds like it could be cereal rye from its height. Normally the seed head would be a pretty good size but if is lacking nutrients that would make it smaller. I had one field of oats that had quite a bit of volunteer cereal rye, the oats matured out about chest high and the rye was sticking up to almost head high on me. If you could get a picture it would help to confirm what it is.


----------

